#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Rai Lanna Style house for sale.

## tayto

Upgraded 2Br/2Bthrm house and new separate shop/guesthouse nestled on 8 natural Rai 50 metres above the MaeKok river.
Only 15 minutes fro Chiang Rai city centre on the road to the very popular Elephant camp and hotsprings.
The house has nice built-in furniture and 18 inch floorboards.
Enjoy the morning sun, afternoon shade from the mountain, river breezes and fall asleep to the sound of rippling water below.
The house including 8 Rai and guesthouse/shop are available for a reduced price of 3,100,000 baht. contact amecth[at]gmail.com



Have spent the last ten minutes waiting for teakdoor to download these pictures but it won't load...........
Please try this
Picasa Web Albums - Eugene - Aussi Dave&#39;s ...

----------


## tayto

Property sold.
Thanks.

----------

